# Judge this udder for me? :)



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This is a doe we used to own and recently sold. We are thinking about buying her back. This is her second freshening udder, 12 hour fill. She is a Nigerian Dwarf, unregistered.

















Thank you! :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks well attached, maybe if the teats were pointed more forward, any side pics?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Unfortunately no  It was a spur of the moment picture. Then we had to hurry and milk her. lol (We weren't too interested in the milking aspect back then(this was about 8 months ago).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, she looks pretty good, nice wide rear attachment, could be a bit higher but her teats are nice sized and medial isn't too bad.
If her production and form is what you want, breeding her to a buck that can improve her would be beneficial because even as un registered kids from her would do very well as a family milker.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you guys! Might just have to call the guy that owns her now to see about getting her back.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for a family milker/kid producer she looks nice

I like her rear attachment - could use better medial and teat placement BUT those teats look easy to milk which is a huge plus


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, they were easy to milk. 

Well, called the new owner and they said they liked her too much to part with her now! LOL Ohh welllll. I'm sure I'll find a doe just as nice as her or better


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good capacity, good sized teats, nice and wide and attached decently high. I'd like to see her teats a more centered, but not bad at all. 

To bad they won't part with her...she seems like she'd make a great addition for ya. Let us know if they change their mind and you bring her home!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

only things that look like they need some help are the teats.. i'd like them to point in a bit more. maybe a tad stronger in the MSL. other than that she looks pretty good


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you both for your opinions! I hope one day she will part with her 

SDK- What is the MSL?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Medial Suspensory Ligament


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ohh. Thank you Stacey! I have a LOT to learn!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it is very nice. Good luck! I wish I could find people to take a few goats for me so that I could get them back later. I have been thinking about leasing some goats, since I don't have that much space.


----------

